# Feeding experiments with controls.



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

ernie writes:
As in all experiments I need to keep the variables down to a small influence on the Raw and Final Data.--I need a very good conclusion.

tecumseh writes: I don't have any idea as to the numbers of hives you plan to use per treatment? large enough numbers (samples) to accurately reflect population is typically the first flaw of many experimental designs.

there are statistical packages (at one time these were quite a challage, but now exist in pre packaged software form as to be usable/doable by almost anyone who own a computer) that will whittle out the trees from the forest. there is however nothing wrong (and significant benefit) to maintaining some degree of simplicity... or, it is in my mind beneficial to knock off the easier questions before moving on to a more complex question.

will you be feeding these options in the hive or free choice external to the hive? I would think??? this would not so much effect results (ie mean), but would have some direct impact on application cost plus (my experience would suggest) some greater variation in result in the individual treatments.

please do keep us informed as to the progress of your experiment. it sounds quite interesting and would have some obvious economic implications.


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

There is a free stats program out there that is very powerful available at:

http://www.r-project.org/

If you need assistance with running your stats, please feel free to drop me a line.

I would also suggest that when you decide to start this study you do a little reading on experimental design. It'll be impartive to keep the variables to a minimum (location, weather, forage, genetics, etc)


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Ernie,

What is/are your response variable/s? like: honey production, population, diseases, survival?

Also what is Block= % pollen?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Also, technically, your list is 'treatments' not 'blocks'
'blocks' are done to separate influences on your experiment outside your
'treatments' so those influences don't interfere with your results.
For example, its good to block your experiment per location.
Each location = one block. The thing is though you have to have
each treatment represented per block(location).


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Man that stuff is high......


http://www.iscatech.com/exec/DocLib/ISCA_Product_Brochure_-_Ball_Trap_Torula_Yeast.pdf


----------

